# General Topics > Vivarium, Terrarium & Enclosure Discussion >  Zoo Med Frog Moss Experiment

## ericbrookey

Just threw in 2 boxes of this stuff and it looks pretty cool. I put a big patch over coco fiber substrate and then draped a bunch over natural stone to see how long it will last. I'm hoping at least some of it will take hold but it may need to be replaced now and then.

Anybody have similar experience with this?





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Cory

I put some in my FBT tank about 2 months ago and its still going strong and growing, and seems to be growing really well by the edge of the water. And all I have for substrate is cocofibre over top of rocks with screen inbetween, and I also have started using spring tails too since I have live stuff in there. My guys love it, and I really like the looks of it and it doesn't get dragged back into water. The amount of stuff I pull out of my filter when it comes time for cleaning is next to nothing now also, and im not unclogging it once a week anymore either. And nice setup by the way, I really like it. The way the land is off to side then wraps around the back to the other side to create the pond looking feature in the front is what I was trying to do with mine, but I ran out of rocks when doing the back and didn't have time to run out and get more so It didn't end up happening.

----------


## ericbrookey

Thanks monster. Good to know it will last on the coco. I'm hoping on the rock it does also. They are slowing checking out the new moss though in the beginning they all moved over to the other side of the tank. I also fixed the flow of my cannister filter so it is slower over the waterfall and they are back to sitting on it and enjoying the water run over them.

Fyi, to minimize the amount of rock I needed, I simply used a turtle bridge and placed it on its side to separate the land area. Then I filled up with hydro balls and then put the rocks over the edge so they are supported by the balls. My main problem was the filter was pulling water out faster than the flow to it would allow so now and then the water level under the balls got too low for the intake. I put the ball valve on and can now regulate the flow/level. Simple fix for a problem that I banged my head on for a couple weeks until my LFS guy gave me the idea.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

So the frog moss has changed from a deep green to a pale yellow in 3 days. I've been spraying a couple times a day to keep it moist and then letting it dry a bit. I assume this is normal as I've  heard it may die back a little. Going to cross my fingers that it comes back. All of the frogs seem a little hesitant to frolic on it yet but a few of them aren't shy and hop around on it. The smell was pretty strong so maybe when it dies down that will change.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## Jared

In my personal experience with the zoo med moss if it gets too wet it will die very quickly. I had a tank with the same moss and it only lasted a short time but looked cool for a while

----------


## ericbrookey

Just ordered some "mood moss" from joshs Frogs so will do a comparison. The zoo Med stuff has yellowed quickly so maybe I'm keeping it too wet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk

----------


## glutes

I had some that has died now. After several months the cutest little mushroom grew out of the moss, then my whites squished it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ericbrookey

After a few days it turned brown and has been brown ever since. I see dark green undergrowth on some of it but it has never regained it's green color. Bummer really.

----------

